# Itchy ear problem



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

My pup is around 10wks old her ears are standing. The past 2wks very noticeably they have been bothering her the right ear mainly, which is the one trying to go floppy again. She scratches them very often to the point she cries about it. I dont think she has any type of infection. I've seen no discharge, no wax build up not even a smell to them really. Any ideas, is this normal sometimes? This is my first GSD she's making me feel so sad for her


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe the start of a yeast infection?


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I have the same issue, 20 weeks and cutting out the; "carrot's" in her diet..''It's hit and miss but extra estrogen is not helping..


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Try wiping out her ears 2 or 3 times per day with a 50/50 mix of purified water and Organic Apple Cider Vinegar. The organic ACV carries the "mother" which is necessary for the medicinal effects (she could have the beginning of yeast issues as mentioned). You can purchase this at a local health food store. They usually carry a brand called "Braggs".

Also, when you are at the health food store purchase a jar of USDA Virgin Cold Pressed Organic Coconut Oil (NO Gmo's & NO Hexane). Rub the inside of her ears with this at night before bedtime. You can also add this to her food at ratio of 1 teaspoon per 20 lbs., but start out slowly with this addition to her food and work up to the amount for her weight to prevent loose stools.

Apple Cider Vinegar and Coconut Oil has anti-viral, anti-fungal and anti-bacterial properties.

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

zymox is an excellent product that many forum members are familiar with. I see they have a new dental care line which should be interesting . HOME Zymox Otic


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I had seen some things about cleaning their ears with vinegar. I even seen a thing about olive oil and tea tree oil. I will start using the vinegar see if that doesn't help the poor little girl. She has a vet appointment in a little over a week I'll be sure to have them look as well.


----------

